# Canon 40mm f/2.8 Lens: Thoughts? Reviews? Is it worth getting?



## cayenne (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just browsing around Amazon, looking at lens prices, etc...

I came across the little 40mm pancake lens...it has good reviews there, looking it is slightly wide angle, fairly fast lens....and only $150.

So, I'm wondering..is this one of those "bang for the buck" lenses? Would this be good for video? With it being so small, I can't tell if there's a manual focusing ring on it....

I was hoping someone out here that owns it could tell what they think its strengths and weaknesses are...how is it shooting wide open?

What kind of pictures do you most often take with this lens?

Anyway, for $150...I was thinking of playing with it...but wondering if so cheap, is it worth messing with at all?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

I like it. Yes, it has a manual focus ring - note that it's an STM lens, so it's 'focus by wire' (power is required for manual focusing). 

It's quite sharp wide open. I find it most useful because of it's small size - when I'm primarly planning to shoot with a long lens, I can easily bring the 40/2.8 along. I often use the 70-200/2.8 for events, and since it's hanging from a Blackrapid strap, if I need wider I can switch to the 40/2.8 which I keep in my pocket, leaving the white zoom hanging from the strap. I could use my 24-70, but I'd have to carry that in a belt pouch - the pancake is very convenient.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 15, 2013)

cayenne said:


> So, I'm wondering..is this one of those "bang for the buck" lenses?



Does the Pope kiss tarmac ?

Every Canon user should have one of these. Manual 'focus by wire' not bad when you get used to it. No distance scale which can be a pain for some specialised uses. Otherwise - just get it !


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought mine six weeks ago, played with it for 15 minutes and haven't used it since. Great little lens, but mine is probably going on the auction block. My new EOS-M serves the main purpose I bought it for, though it would be a good lens to bring along on any shoot.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 15, 2013)

Strengths:

It's small! Easy to carry around. 
It's very affordable. 
For the price it delivers very good IQ, even at 2.8. And since I have experience with some highly regarded L lenses, my standards for IQ are high...

Weaknesses:

No IS (but that would make it bigger, of course)
Tendency to back-focus slightly at moderate distances (if your body has AFMA, you can correct for this somewhat...or you can use Live View if accurate focus is critical)


Recommended...the price/performance ratio is really hard to beat.


----------



## ecka (Nov 15, 2013)

It works beautifully on FF, but it's a different story on APSC.
The worst thing about the "focus by wire" is that Canon didn't figure out how to make it go back to infinity automatically when the battery dies. Small, sharp, very nice bokeh, reasonably priced.


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have had mine about a year probably now. On my t2i it was about the same as my nifty 50 not much difference, I wouldn't keep both if I sold stuff. I just got a 6D and I am using it more and more. I don't really like my 50 on my 6D (yet) but I use my 40 often. 
I got mine about $100 for that price I would buy it again again.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 15, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just browsing around Amazon, looking at lens prices, etc...
> 
> ...



Pros: Absurdly small, exceptionally sharp (the sharpness seems best towards the F/2.8-4 side of things, which is great), inexpensive, and inconspicuous looking.

Cons: Slow focusing, no IS, you could argue F/2.8 is slow (for a prime)

It's a lovely lens if you are a walkaround-and-think-about-each-shot person, you take proper time to compose a shot, etc. But it focuses far, far slower than a good USM lens. So it will generate great images _if your subject isn't moving around too much_ -- so it's a poor choice for sports, children, pets, etc. I know I will eat those words and someone will post awesome kid/pet/sports shots taken with it, but the hit rate will be far lower than if you had a proper USM lens.

- A


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 15, 2013)

The best $130 I ever spend on Canon lens. It's compact and sharp @ wide open. It feels like FF mirrorless when you attach to your 5D III. Maybe I should cancel my A7 and stay with this combo : : :


----------



## kennephoto (Nov 15, 2013)

I love mine when I use it on full frame, great image quality and compact makes the 5d a nice walk-around camera. On my 1d camera it's like a 50mm so it's fun for that too.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> The best $130 I ever spend on Canon lens. It's compact and sharp @ wide open. It feels like FF mirrorless when you attach to your 5D III. Maybe I should cancel my A7 and stay with this combo : : :



I've seen this picture when you posted it a whole ago. Can't remember it I posted a comment then, but the qualities of this picture really reminds me of the Ektachrome transparencies my father shot of us when we were kids, using his Pentax Spotmatic and 50mm takumar f1.7. 

So that's a complement


----------



## chilledXpress (Nov 15, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I bought mine six weeks ago, played with it for 15 minutes and haven't used it since. Great little lens, but mine is probably going on the auction block. My new EOS-M serves the main purpose I bought it for, though it would be a good lens to bring along on any shoot.



Pretty much the same for me... Haven't used it much after the first week. Bought it to throw on a used XS as an almost "disposable" camera if something went wrong in action. Now i let my kid take pictures with that set up, so probably will keep it. Wicked sharp at 2.8 for the price but found it to start going soft around 5.6-8, so not as useful as i hoped it to be.


----------



## albron00 (Nov 15, 2013)

I use more often on my 5Dm3 I'd ever imagine.
It’s pretty sharp wide open, inexpensive, small and always in your bag.
What else do you need?


----------



## ajperk (Nov 15, 2013)

I suppose I don't have a whole lot to add to what has been said so far, but I have also been very happy with the 40mm. 

On my T2i it saw some use, but once I got a 6D I found that I really liked the perspective and have used it a lot. After using the 40mm for a few months I bought a 50mm 1.4 a few weeks ago thinking that it would be close with the added benefit of a much wider maximum aperture. I ended up returning the 50mm last week. I just didn't like it as much as the slightly wider 40mm, though that is admittedly an issue of personal taste. (There were some other things I didn't like about the 50mm in addition to the perspective)

So I'd say go for it!


----------



## cayenne (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting...

Thanks for all the responses. At $150 it is cheap and I think I'll get it to play with.

I'm saving right now for a 50L f/1.2 lens and I have a bit of a gap on my lens selection for this 40-50mm area...so, I might get it to play with till I get my 50L.....

Hmm...and heck, will be interesting to try on for video as well....

How's the bokeh on this thing?


C


----------



## Renaissance (Nov 15, 2013)

On my 5D Mark III, it's like a "baby - L" lens; sharp, great color & contrast from f2.8 - f8.
I test shot it against my previously owned 50 (1.8, 1.4, 1.2,) canon 35 f2 IS, and sigma 35 1.4.
The 40mm holds up really well against all those lenses. But it was much better on FF than on my 60D.

I was about to buy the 24-70 L II but decided to hold off for now, especially since I'd shoot primarily between 30-50mm; the pancake does that with low distortion! If I need a more durable versatile lens, I can still myself eventually getting the 24-70. In the meantime, I will use the money saved on a 2nd body, like a 6D or even a fuji x100s possibly.

I agree with neuroanatomist - when I borrow my friend's 70-200 L II, having the 40mm is such a convenience that gives me a great range while still maintaining mobility. Definitely get it!

Great pic Dylan! I actually used the 40mm on my 5d Mark III for a weekend at Disneyland and the beach, and it never bogged me down!


----------



## distant.star (Nov 15, 2013)

.
I got the lens when it was first announced. I still think it's the best glass for the money in the Canon lineup.

Since getting the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 I haven't used the 40 on my 5D3. It's the mainstay on my T2i these days. Great little lens.


----------



## lux (Nov 15, 2013)

I've used the 70-200 a lot at kid sporting events then pop that off and put on the 40 to take a picture of the team. I just keep it in my pocket. I find that I don't use my 50 1.4 much because it's really soft until stopped down to at least 2 and at 2.8 my 40 seems a little better...and the 50 1.4 doesn't fit as well in my pocket. I keep it because I might need the 1.4 sometime but in reality I haven't used it much since I bought the 40.


----------



## Ripley (Nov 15, 2013)

I've used the 70-200mmii/40mm combo several times in the last couple of months and the IQ is closer than I'd like to admit. Even once I get the 24-70ii, I plan on keeping the 40 as a backup and for kicks.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Nov 15, 2013)

It's my everyday lens. I love it so much that I am going to get a second one as a back up in case Canon freaks out and cancels it for some dumb reason. It hold its own again my more expensive glass but since it's compact it actually gets used. 24-70 II is great but hell to carry around all day.


----------



## Ripley (Nov 15, 2013)

lux said:


> I've used the 70-200 a lot at kid sporting events then pop that off and put on the 40 to take a picture of the team. I just keep it in my pocket. I find that I don't use my 50 1.4 much because it's really soft until stopped down to at least 2 and at 2.8 my 40 seems a little better...and the 50 1.4 doesn't fit as well in my pocket. I keep it because I might need the 1.4 sometime but in reality I haven't used it much since I bought the 40.



I sold my 50 1.4 shortly after I got the 40. I was sad to see it go but honestly, I haven't missed it.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 15, 2013)

For now, the pancake is a good deal for FF. It has great overall IQ for its focal length on FF unmatched for its size. That might change, though, once the 50mm f/1.8 IS is released. That lens will have close focal length, IS, and faster speed... Might not be that much bigger than the "nifty fifty" either based on other IS consumer primes recently released, and if that is the case it might be worth carrying over the pancake. But, who knows when that will be released for sure and it may turn out significantly larger than the nifty fifty.

On crop, the pancake is a weird focal length to use - too long for normal, too short for portrait. So for APS-C I would not recommend it at all. A better option would be the 28mm f/2.8 IS USM for crop - which is almost as small as the pancake.


----------



## Artifex (Nov 15, 2013)

Although I don't own it, I had the chance to use the 40mm a bit and really liked it. It's sharp, compact and cheap. However, I have got to say that I personnally really disliked the STM focus ring. I used it in manual focus and found it inefficiant and imprecise. Still, maybe it's because of a lack of practice with an STM lens (it was my first and only time using one). I would recommend you to at less try it before you buy if you plan on using it in manual focus; I guess an STM fous ring is something you either love or hate working with. Otherwise, it really have a great quality/price ratio!


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 15, 2013)

Renaissance said:


> On my 5D Mark III, it's like a "baby - L" lens; sharp, great color & contrast from f2.8 - f8.



It is a baby 'L'. Why do you think they've brought out a white one ! ;D


----------



## monkeyhand (Nov 15, 2013)

I like mine for portability, pop it on my 5D2 and put it in my tiny little Lowepro bag, very convenient and unnoticeable weight, smaller than a purse (not that carry one )


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 15, 2013)

On a 5D3, a great little lens. For its price and size, super sharp wide open, and great contrast. It's replaced my 50mm f1.4 as my standard lens (great for general landscape/walk around, as others have mentioned). On a recent trip, I probably used this one for 40% of the images.


----------



## Renaissance (Nov 15, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Renaissance said:
> 
> 
> > On my 5D Mark III, it's like a "baby - L" lens; sharp, great color & contrast from f2.8 - f8.
> ...



Hah True! I wish they had that color option when I got mine


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I bought mine six weeks ago, played with it for 15 minutes and haven't used it since. Great little lens, but mine is probably going on the auction block.


Ditto...great little lens but for me an unwise purchase, seduced by novelty value and launch-time hype. Bought it when they first shipped in 2012, had a one week love affair with it on a vacation down the coast, and it's been gathering dust ever since. This is no reflection on its quality. It's _GOOD_!

Go ahead and get one, it's a perfectly fine, fun, very compact lens. Don't buy new. There would be plenty of impulsive photographers like mackguyver and me who used it for five minutes then pushed it straight out onto eBay/Craigslist/Gumtree. You should get a pristine one for under $100.

-pw


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > The best $130 I ever spend on Canon lens. It's compact and sharp @ wide open. It feels like FF mirrorless when you attach to your 5D III. Maybe I should cancel my A7 and stay with this combo : : :
> ...



Thanks Sporgon.

I just got into photography 5-6yrs ago, I need to google "Ektachrome" now.


----------



## Grumbaki (Nov 16, 2013)

Most expensive body cap ever! Canon pricing strikes again!

(Coome on, all voices can't be positive! ;D)


----------



## tolusina (Nov 16, 2013)

I love mine, it's essentially glued to my 6D.

It does have some quirks though.
Its motor is noisy, kind of squeals when it's running, you can even feel the steps it takes while focusing as a subtle vibration in the camera body.
Many lenses, you can grab the manual focus ring at any time and take over, not on this one, unless you take auto focus away from the shutter button, as in back button focusing, probably other combinations too.
If you do set to back button focusing and set the lens switch to MF, you do get focus confirmation while BBF is held, I like how that works.
Manual focus also goes to sleep after 20 seconds or so of inactivity, a tap of the shutter button wakes it back up.

I also considered the Voitlander 40mm Pancake which got some rave reviews, others not so rave. Turns out the Voitlander is more susceptible to flare, has a bit of barrel distortion and a fairly repulsive onion skin bokeh, never mind no auto focus at all.

Bokeh on the Canon is smooth, somewhat oval shaped, under normal conditions, just about flare proof though I did get some extreme flare from streetlights above and just behind me to the sides during night shooting recently.

With the 6D's high ISO performance, the Canon's f2.8 maximum is a non-issue speed wise, no worries about dealing with razor thin DOF either. 

Auto focus speed seems fine to me, but I've little experience with high line lenses to compare.




.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 16, 2013)

I love mine. I first got it for the 7D and used it for family events when I didn't want the heft of the 17-55. Now that I have the 5D3, I find it even handier. Tomorrow, I'm shooting my kids basketball game with the 5D3 and the 70-200 f2.8L II. I'm bringing the 40 in case there's a chance for a group shot. It's very easy to travel light with this lens. Also, IQ is great, corner-to-corner, and wide open. I prefer the 40 2.8 over the old 35 2.0 and the 50 1.8.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 16, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> I love mine when I use it on full frame, great image quality and compact makes the 5d a nice walk-around camera.



That's a good description!

Combined with the high-ISO capabilities of the 5D3, it makes a pretty good indoor walk around camera for museums, art shows, etc... It would be fun to try this combo for candid street photography too, using zone focus.


----------



## mwh1964 (Nov 16, 2013)

Great little lens for the cost. I use when I am out running and want to take a camera. Also good for street shooting as no one will ever raise an eyebrow. However, I tend to use the new 35 f2 is more.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 16, 2013)

Love that Ariel. Where was picture taken?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 16, 2013)

distant.star said:


> Love that Ariel. Where was picture taken?



A two day motorcycle show in Portland last January. Here's another one taken with the 40 pancake at F/3.2, 1/200, ISO 3200. The vignetting is courtesy of Lightroom.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 16, 2013)

.
I've done some bicycling around Portland so I know it's a great place for that. Didn't know they favored motorcycles too.

That Honda brings back some memories. I used to road race -- and once rode a Honda (in the days when Yamaha ruled the circuits). Almost killed myself on the first turn when I started downshifting as if it were a two-stroke!


----------



## arize84 (Nov 16, 2013)

Have to strongly disagree with you on the CV 40mm Ultron. I think its the best 40mm on the market. Sharper than the Canon at 2.8 and only slightly bigger (have owned both). AF confirmation works like a charm. See pic below, no onion bokeh but it does have some distortion in some of my other pics.








tolusina said:


> I love mine, it's essentially glued to my 6D.
> 
> It does have some quirks though.
> Its motor is noisy, kind of squeals when it's running, you can even feel the steps it takes while focusing as a subtle vibration in the camera body.
> ...


----------



## tolusina (Nov 17, 2013)

arize84 said:


> Have to strongly disagree with you on the CV 40mm Ultron. I think its the best 40mm on the market. Sharper than the Canon at 2.8 and only slightly bigger (have owned both). AF confirmation works like a charm. See pic below, no onion bokeh but it does have some distortion in some of my other pics.....


 
I have not personally compared the two lenses, I own only the Canon 40mm.
I did read multiple reviews while seriously considering the Voitlander, finally deciding against after seeing these two pages side by side.

photozone.de 2nd page tests of
Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/752-canon_40_28_ff?start=1

and

Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2 SL II (Canon EF)
http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/712-voigtlander40f2ff?start=1

Also this page.....
http://photopensieve.blogspot.it/2012/06/canon-40mm-f28-vs-voigtlander-40mm-f20.html
---
I have observed the cat eye bokeh from the Canon as described at photozone.de, but I don't find it objectionable.

---
Hmm....... first time trying an attachment here, if it shows, it's night time flare in the Canon 40mm as described in my post above. Image is straight from camera jpg, only edit was down sizing.
1/20 at f2.8, ISO 25600, handheld, Av, -2/3 exposure compensation.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 17, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I've done some bicycling around Portland so I know it's a great place for that. Didn't know they favored motorcycles too.
> 
> That Honda brings back some memories. I used to road race -- and once rode a Honda (in the days when Yamaha ruled the circuits). Almost killed myself on the first turn when I started downshifting as if it were a two-stroke!



I didn't know you into bike distant.star 

I used to own couple bikes when I was in the 20ish. After getting marry, I sold one and still keep my fav Ducati 848 EVO. Now with two kids, I haven't touch the bike for while. I'm thinking selling it, but having hard time letting it goes... :-\

http://www.dylanphotography.phanfare.com/5991989#imageID=182346297


----------



## distant.star (Nov 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I didn't know you into bike distant.star
> 
> I used to own couple bikes when I was in the 20ish. After getting marry, I sold one and still keep my fav Ducati 848 EVO. Now with two kids, I haven't touch the bike for while. I'm thinking selling it, but having hard time letting it goes... :-\



That's one gorgeous Ducati. I can understand why you want to hold onto it, but if you're not using it, seems like a shame to have it go unused.

I did a few years of motorcycle roadracing in the mid-1970s before I learned the people doing it well were far crazier than I was. So, I took to writing about it and did a lot of motorsports coverage for motorcycle publications like Cycle News. My first weekend of racing was at the legendary Bridgehampton track on New York's Long Island. My first practice lap Gary Nixon blew past about 80 mph faster than I was going and two inches from me -- just as a welcome to the track!

First money I ever made as a writer:


----------



## rpt (Nov 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I used to own couple bikes when I was in the 20ish. After getting marry, I sold one and still keep my fav Ducati 848 EVO. Now with two kids, I haven't touch the bike for while. I'm thinking selling it, but having hard time letting it goes... :-\


Lovely bike! I can understand you are having a hard time letting it go. Mine is a baby comparatively. Just 150cc


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 17, 2013)

rpt said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to own couple bikes when I was in the 20ish. After getting marry, I sold one and still keep my fav Ducati 848 EVO. Now with two kids, I haven't touch the bike for while. I'm thinking selling it, but having hard time letting it goes... :-\
> ...



Kinda fun to ride as a group down to Pacific Coast High Way, In California. My friends still doing it in the weekend. Maybe one day soon : : :

If I sell it, I can always use the money to:
1. Rebuild my 1991 Acura NSX to make it looks like photo below - so I can be ready for my Midlife crisis 

OR

2. Get a new Canon 300/400mm f2.8 IS II now


----------



## Proffarm (Nov 17, 2013)

Do any of you have any experiences/insight with the 40mm 2.8 on the EOS M? I'm curious how that combo would work. I'm considering the 50mm 1.4, but I'd really like to keep the size/impact of the M to what it really is meant to be, and if the 40 is a good alternative I'd like to know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hammar (Nov 17, 2013)

I bought mine just when it came out and I've been using it as a less conspicuous travel lens on my 5D3. I had it in Guatemala for 14 days last December. IQ is quite good - irrelevant of the price.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 17, 2013)

It's fun. i like it. I think I paid $110 or so used.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I like it. Yes, it has a manual focus ring - note that it's an STM lens, so it's 'focus by wire' (power is required for manual focusing).
> 
> It's quite sharp wide open. I find it most useful because of it's small size - when I'm primarly planning to shoot with a long lens, I can easily bring the 40/2.8 along. I often use the 70-200/2.8 for events, and since it's hanging from a Blackrapid strap, if I need wider I can switch to the 40/2.8 which I keep in my pocket, leaving the white zoom hanging from the strap. I could use my 24-70, but I'd have to carry that in a belt pouch - the pancake is very convenient.



Hmmm. Neat idea!


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 18, 2013)

I call it my vacation lens. I'd almost never use it for work but when I want to travel for personal enjoyment and get better shots than a camera phone or better than a point and shoot I take the pancake lens. Sometimes I even pair it with an 85mm 1.8 for a small and light travel setup with a 6D.


----------



## bainsybike (Nov 18, 2013)

Proffarm said:


> Do any of you have any experiences/insight with the 40mm 2.8 on the EOS M? I'm curious how that combo would work. I'm considering the 50mm 1.4, but I'd really like to keep the size/impact of the M to what it really is meant to be, and if the 40 is a good alternative I'd like to know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There's a thread on this - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16213.0. I like using it with the M - handles nicely and pairs well with the 22mm.


----------



## HankMD (Nov 18, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Anyway, for $150...I was thinking of playing with it...but wondering if so cheap, is it worth messing with at all?



Go for it! Obviously we've all had it for no more than a year or so, but the build quality seems surprisingly good for the price. Image-wise it's the best lens I have and the only one I have for my 6D. (OK, that says something about my meager collection  ) I recently took it along on a trip to Macau and suffice it to say, I am happy with the results.


----------



## HankMD (Nov 18, 2013)

pwp said:


> Don't buy new. There would be plenty of impulsive photographers like mackguyver and me who used it for five minutes then pushed it straight out onto eBay/Craigslist/Gumtree. You should get a pristine one for under $100.



If getting it used, try to get one with the latest firmware to correct for loss of AF. I've run into the problem a few times.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2013)

HankMD said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy new. There would be plenty of impulsive photographers like mackguyver and me who used it for five minutes then pushed it straight out onto eBay/Craigslist/Gumtree. You should get a pristine one for under $100.
> ...



The firmware for the lens can be updated if you have a recent camera body.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 18, 2013)

HankMD said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy new. There would be plenty of impulsive photographers like mackguyver and me who used it for five minutes then pushed it straight out onto eBay/Craigslist/Gumtree. You should get a pristine one for under $100.
> ...



At BP we've got two, both the lenses have a '2' as the third digit of the serial number. Haven't had any problems with either and I often accidentally push the barrel in when putting the lens cap on. We haven't updated either. 

From what I understand pushing the barrel back into the body whilst the camera is _switched on and still awake_ can give rise to the malfunction.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 18, 2013)

pwp said:


> Don't buy new. There would be plenty of impulsive photographers like mackguyver and me who used it for five minutes then pushed it straight out onto eBay/Craigslist/Gumtree. You should get a pristine one for under $100.


I'm still trying to decide what to do with mine, but that's good advice. I think a lot of us got one for a good price, but haven't found a use for it. My main issues with it are the AF speed (I'm so spoiled by USM), the f/2.8 aperture doesn't get me anything over my zooms, and I find the EOS M + EF-M 22mm much more convenient. I don't love the focus by wire, either. I hate it on my 85 f/1.2 II and EF-M lenses already, but they offer so much in exchange that I don't mind the trade off for them. On the 40, I just find it annoying.

It's a fine lens, and it would be great for landscapes and relatively slow moving subjects, but I don't seem to be able to find much use for it other than as a small backup lens. Of course, I might was well carry the M + 22 combo so I have a backup body and lens.

Maybe it will find a place in my kit, but it has spent a lot of time on my shelf so far...and is in imminent danger of going up for sale.


----------



## jarrieta (Nov 18, 2013)

Used to have the nifty fifty and the pancake is better in my opinion. Got the 40 using a T2i about six months ago, sold the lens (for around the same price I bought it). Got a 70D and missed the little lens so I got it again. It's so cheap it's practically a no-brainer to pick one up.


----------



## dlheidemann (Nov 18, 2013)

I've had one for about half a year now and I totally love it. The weight is unbeatable and it's just so unobtrusive for stuff like street shooting. That plus the 2.8? Looooove it. I've actually heard about people using these lenses basically as body caps because they're so small. That way you've always got something on the body, and you can always get that one shot. Fun little thing to have and the price is totally worth it. Sharp, small, lightweight. Can't beat it.


----------



## polarhannes (Nov 18, 2013)

It is also good for panoramas as the nodal point is not too much off. Of course a real setup is better, but the pancake does the job quite well compared to its price.


----------

